# Pre-Order your ATI T5HO Fixtures NOW and get an additional 5% OFF



## Reef_Aquatica (Apr 3, 2009)

We will be adding the complete line of ATI High End T5 High Output Fixtures to our offerings. Both the Premium Powermodule Fixture and also the more economical Sun Power Fixture will be available. Order yours before June 9th and get an additional 5% off on us.










http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/index.php?cPath=1_9_125

ATI POWERMODULE T5 HIGH OUTPUT FIXTURE
(Click on the below model for prices & info)

ATI 24" Powermodule 4x24W T5 High-Output Fixture
ATI 24" Powermodule 6x24W T5 High-Output Fixture
ATI 24" Powermodule 8x24W T5 High-Output Fixture
ATI 24" Powermodule 10x24W T5 High-Output Fixture

ATI 36" Powermodule 4x39W T5 High-Output Fixture
ATI 36" Powermodule 6x39W T5 High-Output Fixture
ATI 36" Powermodule 8x39W T5 High-Output Fixture
ATI 36" Powermodule 10x39W T5 High-Output Fixture

ATI 48" Powermodule 4x54W T5 High-Output Fixture
ATI 48" Powermodule 6x54W T5 High-Output Fixture
ATI 48" Powermodule 8x54W T5 High-Output Fixture
ATI 48" Powermodule 10x54W T5 High-Output Fixture

ATI 60" Powermodule 4x80W T5 High-Output Fixture
ATI 60" Powermodule 6x80W T5 High-Output Fixture
ATI 60" Powermodule 8x80W T5 High-Output Fixture
ATI 60" Powermodule 10x80W T5 High-Output Fixture

ATI SUN POWER T5 HIGH OUTPUT FIXTURE
(Click on the below model for prices & info)

ATI 24" Sun Power 4x24W T5 High-Output Fixture
ATI 24" Sun Power 6x24W T5 High-Output Fixture
ATI 36" Sun Power 4x39W T5 High-Output Fixture
ATI 36" Sun Power 6x39W T5 High-Output Fixture
ATI 48" Sun Power 4x54W T5 High-Output Fixture
ATI 48" Sun Power 6x54W T5 High-Output Fixture
ATI 60" Sun Power 4x80W T5 High-Output Fixture
ATI 60" Sun Power 6x80W T5 High-Output Fixture

:bounce 1:

Additional 5% OFF will be given as Store Credit and can be used towards Livestock or Food.

SEE ALSO:

ORA Deresa Clams coming soon ... $70 each, pre-order yours now.
** Email us **

New Live copepod , RotiferDiet, MacroFeast, Articpods, OysterFeast, PhytoFeast and more ... Reef Nutrition products
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/index.php?cPath=55

New Shipment of Plankton Genesis
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/index.php?cPath=59_91

Support Captive Bred Fish & Inverts - Be Environmental Responsible
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/articles.php?tPath=53

Tek Light Combos Sale Available
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/articles.php?tPath=52

New Issue of CORAL Magazine - ABSOLUTELY FREE NO CATCH
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/articles.php?tPath=49

No more guessing on your salinity or worry about bubbles, get a refractometer at 33% OFF.
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=482

Try UK AquaThrive Polycheate Worm Pellets
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/articles.php?tPath=47

GET THE BEST PRICED CONE SKIMMER ON THE MARKET - *** NOW ***
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/articles.php?tPath=46

Check out the new Oceanic Biocube 29G with 150W HQI MH Nano tank - $629.99.
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/pr...roducts_id=563


----------

